# Kurventechnik - steile, enge kurven auf losem boden



## chrizelot (27. Mai 2011)

Hi...es gibt einen ganz bestimmten Kurventyp auf einem Hometrail, da weiß ich überhaupt nicht wirklich weiter...

Steiler, wurzeliger und zudem loser Waldboden. Der Spur ist eher eng, also nicht viel Spielraum bei der Linie. 
Viel Bremsen, weil sonst gleich viel zu schnell. Die Kurven sind dann oftmals mit einem ziemlich schönene engen Radius und auch meist gleich um die vollen 90 Grad.

Wie fährt man sowas technisch richtig? Körperposition hinten (weil steil) und beherzt die Kurve kriegen, das funktioniert mal gar nicht ;-)


----------



## jan84 (28. Mai 2011)

Sowenig bremsen wie möglich, Gewicht soweit nach vorne, dass du dich gerade nicht überschlägst und das Heck aktiv um die Kurve drücken. Dabei möglichst locker bleiben sonst klappt das mit schnellren Richtungswechseln nicht. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibb3n (30. Mai 2011)

Also in einer steilen Kurve nach hinten lehnen klappt nicht. Ich habe auch sowas auf meinem hometrail und nachdem ich die immer mit Druck auf Vorderrad gefahren bin, kam ich warum auch immer, auf die Idee vielleicht gehts ja anderstrum schneller.
War vor 10 tagen und der Arm ist fast wieder verheilt von den tiefen Schürfwunden.... 
Vor der Kurve bremsen und dann Druck aufs Vorderrad.


----------



## berkel (30. Mai 2011)

In Kurven immer Druck aufs VR, auch wenn das Gefühl was anderes sagt. Klar wird es wenn man sich die Physik klar macht: Je mehr Gewicht auf dem Reifen, desto mehr Kraft kann er übertragen. Das VR fährt eine Kurve, die träge Masse von Körper und Rad will geradeaus weiter. Da im Kurveneingang nur das VR eine Seitenführungskraft übertragen kann, muss möglichst viel Gewicht aufs VR (etwas Gewicht auf dem HR damit man hinten noch etwas bremsen kann und das Rad nicht ausbricht).


----------



## chrizelot (30. Mai 2011)

Hatte bisher zwar noch wenig Gelegenheit, aber eine blöde enge Kurve bin ich heute unbewusst auf dem Vorderrad gefahren, ging wirklich erstaunlich gut. Vielleicht hat auch die Kamera am Kopf geholfen, da schaut man hin, wo die Action aufgenommen werden soll, sprich..gute Körperposition insgesamt 

Ist halt wirklich viel Kopfsache, weil man immer vom wegrutschenden Vorderrad Angst hat. 

Wie drückt ihr das Bike eigentlich hinten in die Kurve? Wenn ich in der waagrechen Kurbelstellung bin, ist es auf der Seite "Fuß hinten" wesentlich leichter das Rad rüber zu drücken.


----------



## gibb3n (30. Mai 2011)

Zum Hinterrad drücken nehm ich den wie du sagst hinteren Fuß und der ist idealerweise Kurveninnenseite, also Hangseite würden die Schnee-Müllpicker sagen.
Je nach dem noch Schwung aus der Hüfte nehmen, vielleiht Bein an den Sattel und kurz vor der Kurve Hinterrad kurz blockieren lassen zum rumrutschen.


----------



## nobbot93 (9. Juni 2011)

Und während du Druck aufs Vorderrad ausübst Beine und Ellbogen "breit" bzw nach außen machen und locker bleiben, damit das bike unter dir arbeiten kann und du beim rutschen nicht direkt mit dem ganzen Bike umliegst.


----------



## pixelquantec (9. Juni 2011)

gibb3n schrieb:


> ..........und kurz vor der Kurve Hinterrad kurz blockieren lassen zum rumrutschen.


 
Und damit die Trails in kurzer Zeit zerstören und das negative Image der MTB´ler manifestieren. Das sind die gleichen Spassten, die 20 Meter lange Bremsspuren in den Waldboden "zaubern".


----------



## nullstein (9. Juni 2011)

Nun fahr mal ein wenig dein Aggressionslevel nach unten! So ein Ton muss doch nicht ein. 
Und wenn du die Leute schon so anfährst, dann hau dir nächstes Mal nicht solche peinliche Rechtschreibfehler rein.

Back to topic:
Auch ich habe noch so manches Mal meine Not mit engen schnellen Kurven. Der Tip einiger Freunde ordentlich Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen (auch wenn man bzw ich mich in Kurven dabei anfangs nicht wohl fühlte) hat mächtig was gebracht.


----------



## petzl (9. Juni 2011)

gibb3n schrieb:


> Zum Hinterrad drücken nehm ich den wie du sagst hinteren Fuß und der ist idealerweise Kurveninnenseite, also Hangseite würden die Schnee-Müllpicker sagen.
> Je nach dem noch Schwung aus der Hüfte nehmen, vielleiht Bein an den Sattel und kurz vor der Kurve Hinterrad kurz blockieren lassen zum rumrutschen.



Im Bikepark hast damit bestimmt recht. Mit der Technik reißt aber die Bodennabe auf und das kommt auf Naturtrails echt nicht gut. Genau wegen sowas kommt es immer wieder zu Problemen mit Waldbesitzern und zu Trailsperrungen. Im Interesse von uns allen, überlege Dir bitte, wo Du diese "Technik" anwendest.


----------



## pixelquantec (9. Juni 2011)

Sag ich doch.


@nullstein: Aggression? Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrizelot (10. Juni 2011)

Ist voll ok, wenn man diesen trailschädigenden Aspekt einbringt. Aber es kommt immer auf den Ton an. 

Bei heiklen Strecken (Bauer böse, natürlich zu Recht) versuche ich auch, möglichst wenig das Bike schleifen zu lassen. Aber dort wo es geht, will ich die beste Technik anwenden.

Ich habe das jetzt auch probiert im Bikepark Leogang, war echt lässig, Druck am Vorderrad hilft extrem viel in Kurven..besonders lose und eng. 

Eine Kurve hat mich aber abgeworfen, heute Schiene weg, nächste Woche die Nähte...zu viel eingelenkt, dann ist der Druck am VR ganz übel


----------



## tombrider (11. Juni 2011)

Ob ein blockierendes Hinterrad den Boden ruiniert, hängt stark von den Gegebenheiten ab. Im Hochgebirge, wo sich die Natur kaum erholen kann, ein absolutes No-Go!!! Auch auf viel befahrenen oder begangenen Wegen kann das schädlich sein. Auf der Mehrheit der Wege und Pfade in deutschen Wäldern ist es mit Sicherheit nicht schädlich. Jeder Traktor oder gar Harvester hinterläßt tiefere Spuren, und selbst die verschwinden nach ein, zwei Jahren wieder von selbst. Auf trockenem, festem Waldboden hinterlassen selbst häufige Drifts keine dauerhaften Spuren.
Back to topic:
Wenn man unsicher ist, ist der kurveninnere "Motocross-Fuß", der neben die Vorderachse gehalten wird, oft hilfreich. Er gibt noch mehr Gewicht aufs Vorderrad und ermöglicht ein Abfangen im Falle des wegrutschenden Vorderrads. Dabei aus dem Sattel gehen und das Rad unter sich tief in die Kurve drücken, so daß es mehr Schräglage hat als man selbst.


----------



## christian w. (12. Juni 2011)

kuventechnik ............ da kann ich dir nur das video "season"von collektiv wärmstens empfehlen , bei dem vid is es totall gut zu sehen was eine gute fahrtechnik ist ......und nicht nur in den kurve ............die zeitlupen aufnahmen sind phenomenal und aus ,zum teil drei verschieden perspektiven zu sehn .........da kann man sich im wahrsten sinne des wortes ,etwas abschauen.

ich hab das video weiss gott wie oft angesehn  und viel gelernd dabei .........und wenn du es dir genau anschaust , gibt der körper schon richtung bevor das rad nachgezogen wird . beintechnik maessig da gibt es verschiedene möglichkeiten , wie du dir leichter tust ,da heist es die verschiedensten sachen zu probieren ,zuerst halt  immer im  leichteren gelände üben und verinnerlichen, bevor du in das steilere  gelaende wechselst .

vieleicht hast du ja jemanden in deiner umgebung ,der dir das video leiht .....aber wenn du dir es kaufst, jede minute ist jeden cent dafuer wert , auch musiktechnisch gibt es was her .

also bis dann ,christian.


----------

